# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  AK enişteler

## bozok

*AK enişteler*

 

*Boş kalan yok!*
Bugüne kadar 7 kadın vekilin eşlerine bürokrasiden koltuk ayıran AKP iktidarı, Adana Milletvekili Fatoş Gürkan’ın eşine de yer buldu. Erhan Gürkan, üevre Bakanlığı’na müşavir olarak atandı.


*üevreci netekim!*
Göreve 3’lü kararnameyle getirilen Erhan Gürkan’ın atama kararı, Resmi Gazete’de yayımlanarak yürürlüğe girdi. Gürkan, daha önce Adana’da Orman Mühendisleri Odası 2. Başkanlığı görevinde bulunmuştu. Saltanat eniştelerle de sınırlı kalmıyor. Enerji Bakanı Güler’in baldızı Sema Gezgincan da MEB’e müşavir oldu.



*ülke AK eniştelere emanet!*
AKP iktidarında “Enişte bürokratların” yükselişi sürüyor. Adana milletvekili Fatoş Gürkan’ın eşi üevre Bakanlığı’na müşavir oldu


*Haber: Ceyhun BOZKURT*

22 Temmuz’da AKP’den milletvekili seçilen kadın parlamenterlerden bir ismin daha eşine koltuk bulundu. AKP Adana milletvekili Fatoş Gürkan’ın eşi, Erhan Gürkan üevre Bakanlığı’na müşavir olarak atandı. Gürkan’ın üçlü kararname ile yapılan ataması Resmi Gazete’de yayımlandı. Gazeteport’un haberine göre Gürkan daha önce, Adana’da Orman Mühendisleri Odası 2. Başkanlığı görevinde bulunmuştu. AKP’deki eniştelerin bürokraside yükselişi dikkat çekiyor. Bugüne kadar 7 bayan milletvekilinin eşi bürokraside çeşitli görevlere getirildi. 

*O milletvekilleri ve eşlerinin atandıkları görevler şöyle:* 
* Fazilet Dağcı üığlık (Erzurum milletvekili): Eşi Muharrem üığlık Başbakanlık müşavirliğine atandı. üığlık daha önce Uluslararası Türk üğretim Birliği Genel Başkanlığı yapıyordu. 22 Temmuz’dan önce İsviçre’de yaşayan üığlık ailesi, seçimlerden sonra Türkiye’ye yerleşti. 

* Aşkın Asan (Ankara milletvekili): Eşi Prof. Dr. Habib Asan Türk Patent Enstitüsü Başkan Yardımcısı oldu. Aşkın Asan, bir röportajında Başbakan Erdoğan’ın lider özelliğinin yanında “dahi” özelliğinin de bulunduğunu söylemişti. 

* Gönül şahkulubey (Mardin milletvekili): Eşi Mehmet şahkulubey. Bayındırlık Bakanlığı’na atandı. 

* Selma Kavaf (Denizli milletvekili): Eşi Alaeddin Kavaf bir süre önce, Enerji Bakanlığı’na bağlı ETİ Zeolit Kimya Sanayi ve Ticaret A.ş’nin Genel Müdürü oldu. 

* Safiye Seymenoğlu (Trabzon milletvekili): Eşi Arif Seymenoğlu, Sanayi Bakanlığı Daire Başkanlığı yapıyor. Daha önce üay-Kur’da görev alan Arif Seymenoğlu, atamalarında “torpil” olmadığını söyledi. 

* Dilek Yüksel (Tokat milletvekili): 22 Temmuz’da Meclis’e giren Dilek Yüksel’in eşi Uğur Yüksel, BOTAş’ta memur olarak çalışıyordu. Yüksel daha sonra, Enerji Bakanlığı’nda müşavir oldu. 

* üzlem Türköne (İstanbul Milletvekili): Gazi üniversitesi’nde öğretim üyesi olan eşi Mümtazer Türköne , 22 Temmuz seçimlerinden sonra “Gündeme Dair” adı ile TRT’de programlar yapmaya başladı. 


AKP’den Meclis sıralarında yer bulan kadın vekillerin eşleri de makam ve mevkiye kavuşuyor. Enişteler hükümet tarafından çeşitli görevlere atanıyor.


*Kadrolar eski vekillerle doldu*
22 Temmuz seçimlerinden bu yana 32 AKP eski milletvekili ve milletvekili adayı da bürokraside çeşitli görevler almıştı. Bazıları müşavir,müsteşar ya da genel müdür olurken, bazıları da çeşitli kurullara atanmıştı. 
*O isimlerdan bazıları şöyle:*
*Ahmet Er:* AKP Erzurum milletvekili adayı. Milli Eğitim Müşaviri

*Muzaffer Külcü:* AKP üorum eski milletvekili. Enerji Bakanlığı ETİ Maden Genel Md. Yön. Kurulu üyesi.

*Abdüssamet Aslan:* AKP Kahramanmaraş milletvekili adayı. MEB Müsteşar Yardımcısı.

*Ahmet Conkar:* İstanbul AKP milletvekili adayı. Başbakanlık müşaviri.

*ümer Sayan:* İstanbul AKP milletvekili adayı. Başbakanlık müşaviri.

*Feramuz üstün:* Gümüşhane AKP milletvekili adayı. İller Bankası yönetim kurulu üyesi.

*Mustafa üzgül:* Yozgat AKP milletvekili adayı. Kredi Yurtlar Kurumu Genel Müdür yardımcısı.

*Ayşe Dökmeci:* AKP Eskişehir milletvekili adayı. Milli Piyango Yönetim Kurulu üyesi.

*Ali Zor:* AKP Ankara milletvekili adayı. Ulaştırma Bakanlığı, müşavir.

*Adnan Ekinci:* AKP İstanbul milletvekili adayı. Ulaştırma Bakanlığı, Müşavir.







*12/10/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Enişteye jet terfi*


 
*Yaklaşık on ay önce Türk Patent Enstitüsü Başkan Yardımcılığına atanan AKP milletvekili Aşkın Asan’ın eşi, kısa sürede terfi etti ve başkan oldu. Prof. Habip Asan, boş olan ve vekaleten idare edilen Türk Patent Enstitüsüne başkan olarak atandı.* 


*Hepsi bürokrat oldu*
Asan, 2007 yılı Aralık ayında, Karadeniz Teknik üniversitesinde öğretim üyesiyken, Türk Patent Enstitüsü Başkan yardımcılığı görevine getirilmişti. Türk Patent Enstitüsü, bir süredir vekaleten yönetiliyor ve Başkan vekili olarak da Doçent Yüksel Birinci görev yapıyordu. 
22 Temmuz’da AKP’den milletvekili seçilen kadın parlamenterlerden Adana milletvekili Fatoş Gürkan’ın eşi Erhan Gürkan da geçen hafta üevre Bakanlığı’na müşavir olarak atanmıştı. Gürkan daha önce, Adana’da Orman Mühendisleri Odası 2. Başkanlığı görevinde bulunmuştu. AKP’de bugüne kadar 7 bayan milletvekilinin eşi bürokraside çeşitli görevlere getirildi.







*18/10/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

